
CHRISDIFFER – Open Source Tool for Schema Migrations - kmui
https://github.com/TEAM-OSTRICH/CHRISDIFFER
======
kmui
If you deal with database schema migrations you know it can sometimes be a
headache tracking down all those little differences between your schemas. A
few of us got together to see if we could put together a tool that would make
things easier... We're super excited to unveil our open source, cross platform
tool to aid in schema migrations, which we're calling CHRISDIFFER. We're
hoping our tool will help relieve some of the stress around schema migrations
by providing a simple way to visualize the current state of any two Postgres
databases and easily generate the necessary SQL commands to update your
tables, columns and constraints.

If you are interested in our project, please visit our Github repository at
[https://github.com/TEAM-OSTRICH/CHRISDIFFER](https://github.com/TEAM-
OSTRICH/CHRISDIFFER) for more information, or visit
[http://www.chrisdiffer.com](http://www.chrisdiffer.com) to download and demo
our tool for yourself! We'd love to hear your feedback and we invite anyone
who would like to contribute to this project to submit their own pull-
requests.

